# LV or GUCCI interiors



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Iwas just wondering if it would be weird to have one of these interiors and me being hispanic?I don't want to ofened any one so thats why I didn't know how to ask the question.I like the gucci interior


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

if u like it then get it...oh, and no u wont offend anyone


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

homie i say you go with da gangsta gucci


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

unless your doing the LV leather than do the gucci, cause I think the LV cloth looks like ass, just my .02


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i lik the gucci also... everyone tells me its playd out ben done 2 death...but i lik it...period...

IMO go wit da gucci :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

I got about 3 yards of blue gucci I will sell for 60 shipped.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

just to forwarn you on this..... you will get alot of hate about having that 

im not a fan of it myself... i find it tacky to advertise some overpriced cloth in my ride... when i did upholstery it was on yachts not one boat had LV or Gucci in it anywhere 
...if your wanting high quality materials i can let you know whats up

with both of those materials they arent exactly high quality...its just a name your paying for


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the input I also Like the GUCCI but we will see.I will think about it then hit you up on prices.Thanks again


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Pictures


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I LOVE THE RAINBOW LV I WANT TO DO MY CAR IN THAT WITH WHITE LEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

PICS OF MY 84 REGAL INTERIOR AND MY BOY 03 RANGER INTERIOR THAT I DONE UP


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks good is it hard to do?How much fabric did you use?where did you get the fabric and how much was it?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

www.fabricking.com has decent prices, sometimes there's a guy from singapore selling the yardage on ebay. 50 bux for 3 yds, shipping 55 per 3 yds. not bad really, if its legit. i used to hate a little on this stuff but really when it matches the paint or interior well, shit, go for it. my GP is gold/beige, think about the gucci in brown w/gold letters. would match perfect. you gotta keep this stuff clean with a finger brush, or spend 130 a yd for the fabric thats got a clear vinyl coating over it. good for protection against wear, arm sweat, and road funk. hope this helps. laters.....


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

not hard at all. i used a yard of navy blue on my regal and a yard of olive green on my boys ranger. fabricking.com has gucci, LV, coach, burberry, fendi and more. its only like $40 a yard.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 11 2004, 03:40 PM
> *www.fabricking.com has decent prices, sometimes there's a guy from singapore selling the yardage on ebay. 50 bux for 3 yds, shipping 55 per 3 yds. not bad really, if its legit. i used to hate a little on this stuff but really when it matches the paint or interior well, shit, go for it. my GP is gold/beige, think about the gucci in brown w/gold letters. would match perfect. you gotta keep this stuff clean with a finger brush, or spend 130 a yd for the fabric thats got a clear vinyl coating over it. good for protection against wear, arm sweat, and road funk. hope this helps. laters.....
> [snapback]2496001[/snapback]​*


  thanks for that link :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Dec 11 2004, 06:32 PM
> *not hard at all. i used a yard of navy blue on my regal and a yard of olive green on my boys ranger. fabricking.com has gucci, LV, coach, burberry, fendi and more. its only like $40 a yard.
> [snapback]2496355[/snapback]​*


How thick is it?will it hold up for the seats?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Dec 11 2004, 02:26 AM
> *PICS OF MY 84 REGAL INTERIOR AND MY BOY 03 RANGER INTERIOR THAT I DONE UP
> [snapback]2495150[/snapback]​*


man you need to fix that job on that ranger...pattern is stretched crooked throughout...you have those fold horns poking up all around the edges and i can see through the fabric to whats behind in several places..you need to put something white behind that fabric....something like paint...i dont like that material but damn guy...you could have done alot better than that


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Dec 10 2004, 06:26 PM
> *Pictures
> [snapback]2494095[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie I got it today.Now what is the right side or does it matter?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

i was wonder how does this fabric hold up in a daily.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 17 2004, 12:58 AM
> *i was wonder how does this fabric hold up in a daily.
> [snapback]2515271[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I wouldn't know.Good question.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

nobody ttttttt


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

since the material is paper thin, I would think for a daily it would suck. If you get the vinylized one from fabric king then you'd be getting the better of the 4


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

honestly i'd spend the 130 a yd for clear covered stuff if you planned on keeping it for more than a year, or having it as a daily. its 10 times nicer looking, and stays that way. go with the $40 /yd stuff,one spill of a shake, hydro fluid or something other than water, and that spot is trashed. it has no backing like the good thick crush velours, and its 1/2 as thick as the normal tweeds. it isnt very forgiving to wrinkles and hard angles, so ya gotta know how to wrap it. wouldnt hurt to run padding under it either, and dont soak the hell out of it with glue, it looks like ass if you do. i use 3M blue tack adhesive, it lasts for years on anything, and you can see where it goes. use sparingly. 

get used to how the fabric lies, and you can make some badass work out of it. like most "designer" stuff, its not that durable, you gotta give it special care.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

mosr designer I'd go is camoflauge myself :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by High Rollaz C.C._@Dec 20 2004, 08:47 PM
> *mosr designer I'd go is camoflauge myself :biggrin:
> [snapback]2526039[/snapback]​*


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

damn get some 3dFX that looks like some graphics off of intellivision or atari from back in the day :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

MARPAT = Marine Corps Pattern that was created when a computer shitted and the ink got fucked up and someone said it looks good so let's all wear it :thumbsup:

and here is a pic of me wearing it :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HA HA ANYONE ELSE NOTICE THE REGAL PICS? DRIVER SIDE IS ROLL UP , AND PASSANGER IS POWER WTF???????????


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

haha nice catch

here is the inside of my 95 ranger. fabric is holdin up nicely.














































thinkin about doin the upper seat portion in it when i start goin to skool over at WYOTECH


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Hay my dad work whit LV & GUCCI interiors all the time heres the address

ROY'S UPHLOSTERY CENTER
4946 WATT AVE. #11
NORTH HIGHLAND, CA 95660


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jan 6 2005, 01:18 AM
> *haha nice catch
> 
> here is the inside of my 95 ranger. fabric is holdin up nicely.
> ...


IT looks real good so you would not recomend it for the seats?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

for a daily like myne, dont do the seats in it, just to be safe. im just doing the upper portion of my seat. the way my stock seats are is, that they are secctioned off with piping. you got the lower seat where the ass goes. the lumbar section and the head section. im just going to be doing the head section. and mabey do white piping. to finish the whole seat off. but i dunno, i might end up doing the lumbar section. not reallly sure


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

looks like your glue is failing by the right side sunvisor... or is that just lumps from wiring?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 6 2005, 10:56 PM
> *looks like your glue is failing by the right side sunvisor... or is that just lumps from wiring?
> [snapback]2579443[/snapback]​*


it looks like a designor a indention for the sun visor :dunno:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

nope glue is good, i just have a contured headliner.


----------

